# Value of an Ariens ST824



## ken123 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have an Ariens ST824 that I am trying to gauge the value. The idler pulley spring is broke, the rope handle needs to be replaced, and most importantly, I went to start it over the weekend, and got nothing but a high pitched whine when using the electric start. Engine was running fine when I put it away last spring. Quite a bit of rust on it, as to be expected from a machine that is around 15-20 years old.

Thanks!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Value*

Last one I bought in that basic condition, I think I gave $20 for it.
Just depends on where you live and what people are willing to give.
Sorry but valuing equipment is slip-shod at best.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Just as a "one size fits all" rough guide: If everything worked, approx $250.
To sell in its current non-running condition, start with $150 and see if you get a bite.
(probably too high, but you have to start somewhere)
If no interest, keep lowering..

yes, prices vary by region, but for most areas, those prices are probably close.
Scot


----------



## ken123 (Nov 5, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> Just as a "one size fits all" rough guide: If everything worked, approx $250.
> To sell in its current non-running condition, start with $150 and see if you get a bite.
> (probably too high, but you have to start somewhere)
> If no interest, keep lowering..
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

What sscotsman said is probably right in the ball park. I always check Craig's List for similar items to see what people are asking, and the completed auctions on ebay to see what prices were paid for things that sold whenever I put something up for sale myself. The prices you find are generally a pretty good gage to go by.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Why do you want to get rid of it. If you are handy at all what you described is about 5 buck's in parts...a spring for the idler...a piece of rope for the pull start.....as for the whine with the electric start it just isn't engaging..may just need lube. Or worst case the starter is toast and just use the pull start you just repair....you said it ran fine but you don't know if it is not going to run. You only know your electric starter is on the Fritz and the pull start broke.


----------



## hawkeye13 (Oct 30, 2012)

Most of those things are things that if you fixed them first, I think it would bring you more money (more than just the difference on the parts)... If you can't start it to show it runs well because the electric start does not work and the rope pull is broke, then the buyer would low ball to reduce their risk.


----------

